# Spanish school/lessons in or near Polanco?



## Fayelorna (May 22, 2012)

Hi

I have just moved to Mexico City from the UK and am a beginner in Spanish. Can anyone recommend anywhere in or near Polanco where I can take lessons/find a school or course?

Many thanks!
Faye


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Fayelorna said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just moved to Mexico City from the UK and am a beginner in Spanish. Can anyone recommend anywhere in or near Polanco where I can take lessons/find a school or course?
> 
> ...


I don't know of any language schools in or near Polanco, but one of the best ones in the city is at the UNAM, the CEPE or Centro de Enseñanza para Extranjeros. Here's the link: CENTRO DE ENSEANZA PARA EXTRANJEROS - CEPE .


----------

